# Handheld VHF vs old school w/antennae



## arcadiainc (Mar 28, 2013)

Mike---Three to five on a handheld is good. Unfortunately, three to five is about all you will get out of a three foot antenna. VHF is pretty much line of sight. If your deck is two feet above water level and you have a three foot antenna, you are broadcasting five feet above the water surface. standing with a handheld roughly the same height above water surface. ie about the same distance in both. If you want distance get a tall antenna.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info Rocki.

I'll go with the handheld.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I get asked the same question all the time at West Marine, If your cell phone will not work then your handheld will not either Spend a little extra money and work and go with a in dash


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Handhelds are only 5-6 watts output. In dash types are 25 watts. So with both units at 5' off the water the in dash will be better. Some handhelds will take an external antenna. You could also temporarily attach an antenna to your 20' push pole to get more height/range should you need it.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Handhelds are only 5-6 watts output. In dash types are 25 watts. So with both units at 5' off the water the in dash will be better. Some handhelds will take an external antenna. You could also temporarily attach an antenna to your 20' push pole to get more height/range should you need it.


Thanks for the replies.

I found this range calculator site.

http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/lineofsight.htm


----------

